# Need Up-to-date Info on Getting iPhone Unlocked



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

A couple of iPhone questions. I've searched the forum, but the posts on these topics are all about a year old, and I thought I'd try to get some more up-to-date info.

1) I have a US iPhone 4. I want to unlock it so I can use it with Etisalat/Du when I come over, but it doesn't look like the dev teams are going to release an unlock hack in time.

I've heard there are places in Dubai where I can get the phone unlocked. 

Would they just be using the same unlock hack that I would, or are they actually "factory unlocking" the phone so I don't need to worry about future firmware updates? 

Can anyone recommend a couple of these places?

2) Are Etisalat and Du's iPhones unlocked? I've heard conflicting info. My wife wants one, but I'd rather not buy one that's locked to a UAE network.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Won't comment about unlocking (though I am sure all they do is just apply the same hack you would) as I haven't gone that route but bought a factory unlocked one. 

As for locked to carrier or not, your best bet is still to get the information from the horse's mouth.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

In short, the iphone is not locked in UAE - however (1) they are generally in short supply, (2) have to be bought with a contract (unlocked but with a contract)


----------



## splashdown (Feb 18, 2011)

With regards to unlocking. Here in the UK the network providers have to unlock the phone if you request it. Not sure about the provider you originally purchased it from in the US, but it's worth a phone call. Just tell them you want to use a sim in the phone from abroad whilst away.

Sorry but got no experience of iPhones in the UAE but they can be purchased from the apple store unlocked contract free.


----------



## splashdown (Feb 18, 2011)

Another thing TheStegg. I think you are confusing unlocking and Jailbreaking. Unlocking is regards to the sim and network, the other is the software on the phone. Unlocking, perfectly fine through legitimate methods. The other voids the warranty. If you update the phone it removes the jailbreak.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Stegg,

Just buy one on the net from HK. You'll have it in 3-4 days and it will be unlocked.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

splashdown said:


> Another thing TheStegg. I think you are confusing unlocking and Jailbreaking. Unlocking is regards to the sim and network, the other is the software on the phone. Unlocking, perfectly fine through legitimate methods. The other voids the warranty. If you update the phone it removes the jailbreak.


currently, you cannot unlock a US iphone without jailbreaking it first.


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> currently, you cannot unlock a US iphone without jailbreaking it first.


Correct. 

There are two kinds of unlocks- a so-called "factory unlock" where the phone is never locked to a carrier network, or was locked to a carrier network and that carrier removes the lock allowing it to be used on networks besides its own.

The other type is where the phone is first jail broken, then unlocked by the user without the carrier's knowledge or consent. Some carriers refuse to unlock a phone for you as a matter of policy, essentially holding the hardware which you purchased hostage to their network and their usually exorbitant (extortionate?) international roaming plans.


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

> Just buy one on the net from HK. You'll have it in 3-4 days and it will be unlocked.


Right, but I've already paid hundreds of dollars for this hardware, and don't really like the idea of paying another $1,000 to replace it when I don't have to.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

if you are still in the US, a good bet would be to search on craigslist in your city for ads about iphone unlockers, some of them have a real shop like in a mall or strip center, they should take a look and unlock it normally for around 25-$50


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I assume yo uhave the 4.2.3 on

Jailbreak is on its way .... which means unlock is not far behind.


----------



## lucindalou (Jun 15, 2012)

I have tried to unlock my uk iPhone here but been quoted 750dhs to do it but another shop said it can't be done as its on orange?? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

lucindalou said:


> I have tried to unlock my uk iPhone here but been quoted 750dhs to do it but another shop said it can't be done as its on orange?? Anyone know anything about this?


Lucindalou

I've just been through the same thing with my hubby's vodafone 4s. All the shops told me because it was the latest software version (5.1.1) they couldn't do it, although one did offer to send it away somewhere for 600dhs(?). 

I downloaded software off the Internet for EUR20, and it worked a treat. No issues at all far as I can see!!! Took about 10 minutes and the phone is now jail broken and unlocked, 

If you are interested, let me know and I'll send you the website details. (or I'll do it for you for a modest fee!!! ;-) )


----------

